# اسطوانة تعليم البرنامج الاشهر للرسم المعماري 2012 Autodesk Revit Architecture للمهندس/وجيه عباس



## wagih khalid (19 يناير 2012)

_*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*_
 _*
اسطوانة تعليم برنامج 
Autodesk Revit Architecture

سيتم باذن الله في هذه الدوره كيفية استخدام الاوامر الاكثر استخداما واكثر شيوعا واظهار الفنيات داخل البرنامج الشيق الذي يعد من افضل برامج المحاكاه والبرامج المعماريه واحد انطلاقات شركة Autodesk العالميه للبرامج الهندسيه واسال الله الكريم ان تنال اعجابكم......

*_







_*





Introductio 1
هام*_
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/rHXuCpsN/01_IntroductionRevit_Architect.html*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Gqgy0Fs-g&list=PLB32D53C773C2ACEA&index=1
 
Introductio 2
هام

*http://www.4shared.com/rar/XPuHQw1A/02_IntroductionRevit_Architect.html
*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rr8kGZsZrc&list=PLB32D53C773C2ACEA&index=2
_*
الحلقه الاولى
اضافة المناسيب

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/KVrVkW4Y/03_adding_levelsRevit_Architec.html
*_*
*_www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-WXDAXEql8&list=PLB32D53C773C2ACEA&index=3
_* 
الحلقه الثانيه
اضافة الحوائط

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/oyWeBio3/04_adding_wallsRevit_Architect.html
*_*
*_www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba2H8OWwcUA&list=PLB32D53C773C2ACEA&index=4
_* 
الحلقه الثالثه
تمثيل سطح الارض

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/pZrPQs3A/05_adding_ToposurfaceRevit_Arc.html
*_*
*_www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNRfgZmV8qM&list=PLB32D53C773C2ACEA&index=5
_*
الحلقه الرابعه
اضافة الحوائط الخارجيه

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/_RTvdwcr/06_adding_exterior_wallsRevit_.html
*_*
*_www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX1hwkHMqWQ&list=PLB32D53C773C2ACEA&index=6
_*
الحلقه الخامسه
اضافة السقف

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/pJHRTWN7/07_adding_roof_Revit_Architect.html*
_*
*_www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAL3Aj0ZLt0&list=PLB32D53C773C2ACEA&index=7
_*
الحلقه السادسه
اضافة الارضيات

*_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyfSQtSGHTc&list=PLB32D53C773C2ACEA&index=8
_*
*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/-AsSL9Nj/08_Creating_floors_Revit_Archi.html*
_*
*_www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyfSQtSGHTc&list=PLB32D53C773C2ACEA&index=8
_*
الحلقه السابعه
اضافة الحوائط الداخليه

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/9F995tSU/09_adding_internal_walls_Revit.html*
_*
الحلقه الثامنه
اضافة الابواب

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/viawWwsC/10_adding_Doors_Revit_Architec.html*
_*

الحلقه التاسعه
*_*اضافة الشبابيك*
 
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/3bAh1JUT/11_adding_Windows_Revit_Archit.html*
_*
الحلقه العاشره
تعديل حوائط

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/BbyjeaFX/12_adding_Curtain_walls_Revit_.html*
_*
الحلقه الحادية عشر
اطالة الحوائط

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/UXv02V0T/13_attaching_walls_Revit_Archi.html*
_*
الحلقه الثانية عشر

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/gsvgQs8A/14_adding_entry_deck_Revit_Arc.html*
_*
الحلقه الثالثة عشر
اضافة السلالم

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/yRmOm2ut/15_adding_Stairs_Revit_Archite.html*
_*
الحلقه الرابعة عشر
اضافة الترابزين

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/fBxYTrNl/16_adding_Railings_Revit_Archi.html*
_*
الحلقه الخامسة عشر
تعديل
*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/0PIhVMmC/17_modification_the_roof_Revit.html*
_*
الحلقه السادسة عشر
حصر وجدوله

 *_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/8qtBYV-S/18_Scheduleing_Revit_Architect.html*
_*
الحلقه السابعة عشر
توثيق وتخطيط اللوحه

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/c8vHJnaj/19_Documentation_Revit_Archite.html*
_*
الحلقه الثامنة عشر
عمل شيت

*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/95rNrCH0/20_Create_Sheet_Revit_Architec.html*
_*
الحلقه التاسعة عشر
Components
*__*



*_
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/Gk3Pacjq/21_Components_Revit_Architectu.html*


 _*الحلقه العشرون
دراسة دوران الشمس وتاثيره

 *_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/YYRRl5Wc/22_Solar_Study_Revit_Architect.html*
_*
*__*الحلقه الواحده والعشرون*_

 _*نمذجه للمنشا*_
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/JBICigns/23_Rendering_Revit_Architectur.html*


يمكنكم مشاهدة جميع الحلقات السابقه علي اليوتيوب علي

*http://www.youtube.com/user/engwagi7?feature=mhee#p/c/B32D53C773C2ACEA* 

*اسالكم الدعاء,,,,
اتمني من الاشراف التثبيت لتعم الفائده....
في انتظار التقييم....* ​


----------



## majdiotoom (19 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## king of rap (19 يناير 2012)

أكثر من رائع يامهندس / وجيه
وفي انتظار الاسطوانة الثانية لبرنامج
Autodesk Revit Structure


----------



## saalaam (19 يناير 2012)

رائعة بل وأكثر من رائعة.....ربنا يبارك لك في علمك وينفعك بما علمك...



وفي انتظار الاسطوانة الثانية لبرنامج
Autodesk Revit Structure​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## akouti_angham (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ليك يامهندس وجية وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


----------



## akouti_angham (19 يناير 2012)

مهندس وجيه انت قلت فى الشرح انك هترفع الtamplet فين ياهندسة


----------



## wagih khalid (21 يناير 2012)

akouti_angham قال:


> مهندس وجيه انت قلت فى الشرح انك هترفع الtamplet فين ياهندسة



_*ال Templates بالفعل تنزل عند التسطيب ولكني قصدت ما عندي من زياده لل Templates وسوف ارفعها باذن الله ولكن ال Templates المستخدمه داخل الشرح ستجدها في مكتنها بعد التسطيب كما رايتها في الشرح

شكرا*_....​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (21 يناير 2012)

ايه الجمال الهندسي ده .. الله يوفقك عدد الكلمات و الحروف اللي بالشرح 
وفقك الله و زادك علما و فائده لــإخوانك المهندسين العرب
شكرا ً لك لهذا المجهود المتميز و تستحق الثناء
و نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## eng-sharif (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ثابت كامل محمد (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الكبير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك - نأمل عمل فيديو توضيحى لديكورات الواجهات بالريفيت - ولك خالص تحياتى


----------



## max moment (22 يناير 2012)

زادكم الله علما وفضلا وكرما وجودا وتواضعا​


----------



## akouti_angham (22 يناير 2012)

مهندس وجيه انا دخلت على موقع autodesk وحملت المكتبة كلها وال tamplates كلها تمام بس في سؤال بعد اذن حضرتك انا لما بكون واقف على جدار معين وبعملة hide in veiw elments بعد كده باجي اظهرة منين مش عارف لانو مش بيظهر خالص وحاولت ارجعة مش عارف ياريت لو تكرمت مهندس وجيه ربنا يوفقك.
اخوك مهندس مدنى : محمد عبد المنعم 2006


----------



## wagih khalid (22 يناير 2012)

akouti_angham قال:


> مهندس وجيه انا دخلت على موقع autodesk وحملت المكتبة كلها وال tamplates كلها تمام بس في سؤال بعد اذن حضرتك انا لما بكون واقف على جدار معين وبعملة hide in veiw elments بعد كده باجي اظهرة منين مش عارف لانو مش بيظهر خالص وحاولت ارجعة مش عارف ياريت لو تكرمت مهندس وجيه ربنا يوفقك.
> اخوك مهندس مدنى : محمد عبد المنعم 2006




_*اولا اشكرك علي هذا الرد الراقي*_
:63:
_*اولا:-*_
*ان اخترت عنصر ما فيمكنك اخفاؤه لتوضيح رؤية ما خلفه مثلا عن طريق right click then hide in view elements فعند اعادة الرؤيه يمكنك بامر undo او ctrl+z* 

_*ثانيا:-*_
_*يمكنك اختيار العنصر ثم تضغط علي علامة النظاره اسفل واجهة البرنامج بجوار زر الشادو والايقونه الشمسيه ,,,,تضغط عليها ثم hide element وةعند استرجاع الرؤيه تضغط علي نفس العلامه ثم Reset temporary Hide / Isolate*_

*اتمني الفائده وجزاكم الله خيرا.....*
_*
اسالكم الدعاء,,,,*_​


----------



## akouti_angham (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس وجية على الرد واهتمامك وربنا يوفقك وان شاء الله مستقبل باهر فى الهندسة المدنية وفى حياتك كلها


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة انا بشكر المهندس وجيه عباس علي اجمل شرح لهذا البرنامج العملاق بس كان ليا طلب صغير هو كيفية تسطيب البرنامج واضافة المكتبة الخاصة به لو كانت محمله علي جهاز الكومبيوتر واضافات البرنامج في شرح منفصل وانشاء الله ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناته وكان ليا طلب تانى ياريت مثال علي رسم منشا متعدد الادوار ومختلف المساقط الافقية من حيث شكل الواجهه والبروزات للمبني واتمنى لحضرتك حزيل الشكر والعرفان اخوك م/ محمد عصمت ابراهيم


----------



## موسي الكردي (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wagih khalid (26 يناير 2012)

elmohndes_mohmed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة انا بشكر المهندس وجيه عباس علي اجمل شرح لهذا البرنامج العملاق بس كان ليا طلب صغير هو كيفية تسطيب البرنامج واضافة المكتبة الخاصة به لو كانت محمله علي جهاز الكومبيوتر واضافات البرنامج في شرح منفصل وانشاء الله ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناته وكان ليا طلب تانى ياريت مثال علي رسم منشا متعدد الادوار ومختلف المساقط الافقية من حيث شكل الواجهه والبروزات للمبني واتمنى لحضرتك حزيل الشكر والعرفان اخوك م/ محمد عصمت ابراهيم


_*ده شرح لتسطيب برامج Autodesk 2012 
وفقكم الله.....*_​


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (26 يناير 2012)

ممكن اعرف حاجة قبل التحمل من مهندسنا الكريم البرنامج دة بيعمل زى الماكس بالظبط يعنى بيعمل واجهات معمارية عالية الدقة زى الماكس واكون شاكر كتيييير


----------



## wagih khalid (26 يناير 2012)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> ممكن اعرف حاجة قبل التحمل من مهندسنا الكريم البرنامج دة بيعمل زى الماكس بالظبط يعنى بيعمل واجهات معمارية عالية الدقة زى الماكس واكون شاكر كتيييير



من المؤكد اخي الفاضل ان هناك اختلاف 
فلهذا مميزات ولذاك ايضا
فالماكس اكثر دقه في الانيميشن مثلا وغيرها ولكن من نظري ان الريفيت اسهل وامتع 
وخاصة اني مهندس مدني ولست معماري فلن يهمني التعمق في الماكس

بارك الله فيك
وفقكم الله,,​


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (26 يناير 2012)

فين حضرتك تسطيب البرنامج جزاك الله خير...


----------



## wagih khalid (31 يناير 2012)

_*

اتمني ان الشرح يكون عجب حضراتكم
......................
:32:
*_​


----------



## wagih khalid (31 يناير 2012)

elmohndes_mohmed قال:


> فين حضرتك تسطيب البرنامج جزاك الله خير...




_*تفضل يا اخي وكما هي لبرامج
 Autodesk*_

*http://www.mediafire.com/?l6n1q5n3q2aqk6a*​


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (3 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 
اتوجه بالشكر الي اخي ومعلمي المهندس وجية واتمنى ان يباركه الله في اعماله واشكره علي سعة صدرة وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
م/ محمد عصمت


----------



## ss_online1 (4 فبراير 2012)

****~~~~~جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يا هندسة~~~~~****
م : سامح سمير 
مصر - دمياط


----------



## bohlal (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك افضل جزاء


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bolbol (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غزوان (22 مارس 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (22 مارس 2012)

الله عليك يا بشمهندس ربنا يبارلكك


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (24 مارس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك والله ويزيدك


----------



## aneesmokhtar (5 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علاء الربيعي (24 أبريل 2012)

عمل كبير ورائع...هذه البرامج مفيدة جدا وتحتاج الى من يوضح عملها لتعم الفائدة...ما قمت به مذهل.


----------



## ابراهيم محمد الحسن (3 يوليو 2012)

مشكور جدا ياباشمهندس


----------



## المـــرداوي (20 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرًا

ولكن الروابط لا تعمل
​


----------



## wagih khalid (21 أغسطس 2012)

المـــرداوي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرًا
> 
> ولكن الروابط لا تعمل
> ​



*هتلاقيها ع اليوتيوب*


*Autodesk Revit Architecture - YouTube*​


----------



## المـــرداوي (21 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ​


----------



## eng_tohame (6 سبتمبر 2012)

[جيت احمله بيقولي لم يعد الملف موجود بسبب برازيلي مش فاهم فيه مشكلة


----------



## safaa elashry (21 ديسمبر 2012)

اخى المهندس وجيه
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وعندى استفسار ضرورى 
انا نزلت البرنامج لكنه بدون الtemplet
ارجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفيه حل هذه المشكله
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا مهندس وجيه على الشرح الوافي وعلى مجهوداتك المستديمة​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يوفقك لكل خير و هذا رابط صفحة الحلقات عل اليوتيوب
Autodesk Revit Architecture - YouTube
و هذه صفحة المهندس وجيه على نفس الموقع
eng wagih - YouTube


----------



## محمدعاطف (18 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس وجيه وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## mehdi nasri (24 مايو 2013)

This file is no longer available


----------



## Eng:Ali Sayed (6 يوليو 2013)

ما شاء الله يا باشمهندس.. رجاءا ملف الكاد بتاع المشروع..........مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور:75::20:


----------



## samyna3eim (6 يوليو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوعريشه (8 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## MASTER GC (26 يوليو 2013)

ياريت لو تعيدوا تحميل اسطوانة
مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MASTER GC (3 أغسطس 2013)

هلا ياريت لو تعيدو تحميل اسطوانة
مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## snakema (15 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

